# How long were Adam and Eve in the Garden before they fell?



## Pergamum (Jun 6, 2016)

How long did Adam and Eve persist without sin? How long were they in the Garden sinless prior to the Fall?

It seems the Fall happened rather quickly. But, we hear nothing else about them celebrating a Sabbath or anything about the passage of time. Adam named some animals and fell into a deep sleep...I suppose that took some time. And they had no kids (the first reference to Adam even "knowing" his wife occurring after the Fall).

Any indications?


----------



## johnny (Jun 7, 2016)

I have also wondered when God having spoke to Eve stating "and you shall have pain in childbirth"
Eve may have answered "what is childbirth?" Unless Eve already experienced childbirth and it didn't hurt.
(Just by way of comparison, but I'm sure there is answers for questions like these)


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 7, 2016)

I think roughly along these lines...



> How long did Adam continue in paradise before he fell?
> 
> Tostatus says, he fell the next day. Pererius says, he fell the eighth day after his creation. The most probable and received opinion is, that he fell the very same day in which he was created. So Irenaeus, Cyril, Epiphanius, and many others. The reasons which incline me to believe so are,
> 
> ...


*Body of Divinity*


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 7, 2016)

johnny said:


> I have also wondered when God having spoke to Eve stating "and you shall have pain in childbirth"
> Eve may have answered "what is childbirth?" Unless Eve already experienced childbirth and it didn't hurt.
> (Just by way of comparison, but I'm sure there is answers for questions like these)


You seem to think that Adam and Eve were created clueless without any inbuilt knowledge suitable to adult human beings.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 7, 2016)

It would seem that Adam would have had to sin before Eve conceived, otherwise there would be godly offspring and ungodly.

What is the significance or theological importance of the OP question, or is it just a point of curiosity?

Did Adam eat of the Tree of Life before he fell? Or do God's words just indicate that He wanted to prevent him from continuing to inappropriately eat of this sacrament after he fell thus deceiving himself and his offspring. Calvin says he could have swallowed the whole tree and he wouldn't have lived a day longer.

The trees were sacramental and eating or not eating had no power in itself without God fulfilling what He had said in connection with them. God didn't say that Adam had to eat of the Tree of Life to live forever, but that he had to avoid the Tree of Knowledge. 

On the other hand, as long as Adam was allowed to eat the Tree of Life, it was a particular sign and seal to him of his ongoing pleasure in, and fellowship with and life in God, during the probation and beyond.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 7, 2016)

How often would Adam have eaten the Tree of Life? Once a day like a daily meal? Or only after he'd passed his probationary test?

Also, did God show a full week to Adam plus a Sabbath before his Fall? 

How long was that deep sleep God put on Adam to make Eve and when did this happen?


----------



## johnny (Jun 7, 2016)

Peairtach said:


> johnny said:
> 
> 
> > I have also wondered when God having spoke to Eve stating "and you shall have pain in childbirth"
> ...



Yes thank you,,,

I almost immediately regretted posting that question.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 7, 2016)

johnny said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > johnny said:
> ...


Sorry, brother. I may have sounded a little brusque and dismissive.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

